# Fattie stuffed ABTs with Q-view



## lee c (Jan 8, 2012)

So we made an unimpressive pepper and onion fattie this morning. Then we needed sausage for ABTs for this eveings dinner. Thus was born the fattie stuffed ABT.

First ran the fattie through the ole slap chop








Then mix with Cream Cheese and Shredded Pepper Jack and spices!







Filled and wrapped with bacon.







In the Ole #5 now. Cant wwait till they are done.







Will be served with Pizza Fattie.

Chicken is for lunch at work!

Love mt Smoke Hollow #5 but I think Im gonna get fat if I keep reading your recipies on this dang old site!

LOL thanks fer looking.


----------



## big andy a (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like a great start, how did they come out?

Curt.


----------



## sprky (Jan 8, 2012)

cool

looking good


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking good! Great idea!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2012)

A repurposed fattie - Ya gotta love that kind of thinking - Looks good man


----------



## sqwib (Jan 9, 2012)

Way to reinvent.

Great recycle job.


----------



## lee c (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks guys.

The served with Pizza Fattie part did not go as planned.

I removed the ABTs 30min prior to the fattie being done. And they were gone before I could get a PIC LOL.

Here is what was left for pic.







They were very good!


----------

